
Amazon RDS now supports MySQL 8.0 - groodt
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2018/10/amazon-rds-now-supports-mysql-8/
======
groodt
I've been missing many of these features from Postgres and they are finally
becoming a reality in MySQL.

